# Let me see your spotted goats!



## Dreamchaser

Just as the topic says! I wanna see spots!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

Malibu


----------



## heavenlyhaven

green gables sir arthur pendragon
next year's herd sire
(attempting to breed bambi this year)


----------



## KW Farms

Here's one of our bucks...Leroy...


----------



## AlaskaBoers

Dreamchaser - i really like the icon in your avatar! :greengrin: 

Nice goat spots everyone!!!


----------



## lesserweevil

nuuuu! I dun haff any spotted goats! *cries*


----------



## Coraxfeather

Hey All I have is a buck  But he has his mommy's heart and spoiled rotten


----------



## SDK

these are baby pictures of my now huge wether paolo


----------



## Dreamchaser

Aww! They are all so cute!

AlaskaBoers, I made the goat pixiley from the horse one. I did a little plastic surgery on it with Animation shop...


----------



## sparks879

I have had several spotted alpines over the years, here are a few some of these girls i dont have anymore
Spot (named for obvious reasons) Her registered name is cyprine but spot just kind of stuck and it fit her personality.








This is spot and melody in the back. Melody is out of the same sire and my chammy doe tempo. Melody is trills half sister. When clipped the big spot on mels side looks like the pepsi symbol. We actually sent a picture of it to pepsi and they sent us a bunch of t-shirts and stuff. they said they may use something in an ad someday.








Chrom is related to spot, spots dam is chomes half sister, she has little colored dots on her white patches








Some of you may remember this doe, she isnt mine, i had planned on buying her and then shipping plans fell through. She is owned by Jill Pritchet, her name is Oh Holy Cow








This is Dixie, she is spots daughter








This is chaos (now owned by cybil here on the group), he is a pied lavender buck very flashy!








Here is cally (aso now owned by cybil) 
You can see how many spots she has. Most dont apear until she is clipped. She is spots mom and dixies grandma as well as chromes half sister








beth


----------



## FancyAppy

This is Lilly..our tough girl goat. She swaggers aroung the field with real attitude. They all clear a path for her. Only Boss Bob can boss her around...and oonly because they are buds.


----------



## rebelshope

I LOVE  all your moon spots. I really want a moon spotted goat.

Here is my spotty girl. Dixie Darlin


----------



## toth boer goats

we have all been mooned ..... :shocked: .......LOL ..........I am seeing spots before my eyes........  

beautiful animals ....love them all............. :thumbup: :drool:


----------



## Pheonix08

These first two are Puddles daughters from 2007 Veronica and Victoria. They had a brother Victor but no spots on him he was solif brown exept for maybe a splash on his side it was weird.

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n312 ... 0_0031.jpg

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n312 ... 0_0030.jpg

This is Puddles herself, we lost her this year after stillborn quads/ what I think was possibly Ketosis/Pregnancy Toxemia.
Was so sad, I balled at the fair this summer since I had to use a new showmenship goat I had used her for 3yrs now.
It was just so sad to go to the fair w/o her.

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n312 ... uddles.jpg


----------



## Bona Fide

We've had a few but at the moment we have one - so here's the only "spotted" one we have now (well she's my sons doe....)

Calypso (Cally)


----------



## Dreamchaser

Oh my gosh! They are all so beautiful! Thanks for letting me see all these beauties! *drools*

I may be getting a spotted alpine along with a brown nubian! I would love to have a spotted nubian, but they go for so much money. I will probably have to find a spotted stud to breed with my future does to be able to have one of my own.


----------



## KW Farms

Bona Fide: I have a buckling that looks a lot like your doe! His other side looks identical to your doe. This is the only pic I have right now. Here's he is...


----------



## Laurel_Haven

KW: Love the buck! I could only imagine the beauties that would come from him. And if only he could be bred to my Twilight... I would be seeing spots everywhere! :drool:

My Nubian Twilight

















I do have some spotted Nigerians too, 
Hill Country's PR Warpaint 8*D AR









here is a couple more, I was fortunate enough to have lots of moonspotted kids born last season, but here is two of the more flashier kids born...

Laurel Haven Painted Warrior *S









Laurel Haven Taiowa *S









Hope you enjoyed seeing more spots! To me they are just the icing on the cake... But they sure are pretty to look at! :sun:


----------



## Amos

Oh my gosh Laurel, those spots are beautiful!


----------



## Dreamchaser

Oh my goodness! More spotted nubies! Hey Laurel_Haven, what kind of breed is Warpaint? He almost looks like a calico cat, in goat form!

EDIT: Duh! I just saw your siggy, nigerian. I thought that was what he was, but was unsure because of the color. What do they call that coloring other than spotted?


----------



## capriola-nd

> What do they call that coloring other than spotted?


Moonspots!! Love 'em!  My aunt, just for fun sometimes calls them "moondots".


----------



## rebelshope

Laurel Haven Taiowa *S is TOO adorable!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven

Dreamchaser: Warpaint's color is Buckskin with Moonspots. So really she is just a buckskin doe, it is all those cream colored moonspots that make her so flashy. And yep she is a she not a he. :wink: 
When they have "spots" like these they are called moonspots, but there is just spotted goats too.

Taiowa is adorable and I was so hoping he would have been a doeling, but nope he was a buck so Taiowa is now a herdsire for Lynn of Moon Spinner up in NY... And Warrior, another buck, has moved on to CO to be a herdsire for the Burt Family.
Why does it seem like the flashiest kids turn out to be boys??? :roll: I did have lots of moonspotted doelings born last season but none as flashy as these two boys. I am hoping for a couple of doelings this season that resemble them. :dance:


----------



## Crissa

I've got three spotted Nubies. lol

Dill's GS Epsilon Lyrae









Her son at 4 months. Capering Valley RE Orion.









And my buck 5KC Springs Chasin' the Stars. 








Baby pic of Chase.


----------



## Amy Goatress

Nice spotted goaties,I need to post pictures of our spotted goats from past and present.


----------



## SmithurmondHomestead

Hi Tina! I see this is an old thread but I had two of Warpaint's grandbabies born here 2/15 and one is absolutely covered in moonspots! And yes, a buck.


----------



## peggy

Oh my goodness. I love this thread. So many beautiful spotted goaties. Thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## TheMixedBag

I know she barely counts as spotted, but she's the only one I've got with 'em. Her ears are all kinds of inky, but her skin is barely noticeable until she's clipped. Her udder is also quite freckly, which is actually kinda cute.









(this was last summer's clip)


----------



## Sunny Daze

Here are my spotted nubies, Polka and Dot (yes, original I know) :greengrin: I would love to have some brown spots to add to the herd!!


----------



## myfainters

Herea are some of our moon spotted fainters!


----------



## 4hmama

spots...with attitude! Notice her sticking her tongue out at me!


----------



## DebMc

Here's Geoffrey.


----------



## EstellaMA

My spotted girls


----------



## iddybit acres

I'm lovin' the spotted goat's!


----------



## Amos

-- Nevermind


----------



## Dunfactor

I love everyone's moonspots  Regular white spots too. :wink:

Here is my moonspotted doe, Fairland Farm SM Java Jive, aka Java. :greengrin:




























I am hoping she gives me some polled moonspotted doelings soon!

Tracy


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

OMG IM DROOOOOOOOLING!!! lol


----------



## Timothy Hay

my spotted Nigerian dwarf Casey and her twin sister Cloe... love all the spotted goats especially the spotted Dwarfs so cute...


----------



## Suellen

This is Echo because her spot matches her moms
















I don't have a picture of Echo's brother he also had this spot. We sold him but until we did we nicknamed him Ditto
~Suellen~


----------



## lesserweevil

Here's my one and only spotted goat, Mocha, who was Demi's kid in 2009 and was sold on:


----------



## PznIvyFarm

4hmama said:


> spots...with attitude! Notice her sticking her tongue out at me!


Your baby is almost a dead ringer for my Lily


----------



## firelight27

I love how this thread has continued for so long! I really need to take new photos of all of my goats, but I'm trying to wait until I have a chance to shave everyone. Every single one of my, except my old solid buckskin has spots. I'm a sucker for flashy spots of all sorts. I am a sucker for the solid buckskin though and I would just be ecstatic over a solid black doe one of these days. I've had a ton of spotted kids, but for the sake of brevity the only one in here is the one I've retained this year so far.

Firelight Ranch Lady in the Water (Pending):










The big spot on her chest is most notable. I'll have to get better photos of it, it's way cool. She is a buckskin with a huge white overlay...so the white is more like a mega huge spot over her color.









Apothecary Farm Banshee Wail. She has a tiny, tiny spot. There is one on her other side too.









I really need new photos of this girl. My only moonspots. I LOVE moonspots.
Apothecary Farm Poit









This guy is now nearly 8 months old and covered in buck fur.
Tualatin Acres Opera Ghost









Tualatin Acres Dakota Oreo









Tualatin Acres Jolie Rouge (In labor right now!) This is a photo of her at two months old.









Northern Fork WP Tomahawk, my buck in his full winter woolies. You can see more spots when he is shaved.


----------



## WEPEEPS




----------



## SmithurmondHomestead

Our newest spotted kid- born 9/26! Good thing she's already reserved or I'd have to consider keeping her.


----------



## milkmaid

Oh wow, all of them are gorgeous!  Gotta love spots!
Lil' Hill Farm KC Flashback



























Lazy Q Helen


















Rocky Hollow Treasure-of-the-Snow


----------



## nubians2

She keeps changing colors and size of spots. I really can't wait to see what she finally ends up looking like and what babies she will have in the future. She is 6 months old now and a real character.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hey Tina my friend (Sydney Burt) has Painted Warrior! Here is a pic of him now! http://www.mountaincountrynigerian.com/ ... type=large As grown up man! Nice spots everyone!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Lost Prarie I always liked Painted Warrior and Tiowia!

Here are a few of my moonspotted and spotted goats; have more just takes me long to resize photos.


----------



## kelebek

I have -

wicked - www.sunsetlakeranch.net/wicked.htm

witchcraft - www.sunsetlakeranch.net/witchcraft.htm

Diablo - www.sunsetlakeranch.net/diablo.htm

Finn - www.sunsetlakeranch.net/finn.htm

Juniper (sold) - www.sunsetlakeranch.net/juniper.htm

and I will have one more once she gets back to the farm on Sunday and I get her photographed and named - LOL

then there is Tumbles - www.sunsetlakeranch.net/tumbles.htm

Rosetta has a single moonspot on her back hip - but not enough to be "flashy"


----------



## VincekFarm

A few of my spotted girls! No moonspots though :sigh:


----------



## goatsnmore

Here's what I bought, last weekend:


----------

